# we tried



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

My husband and I are back in California after our six month move to Mexico. We decided that we do not like being expats, but gave it a go. Don't get me wrong-I love Mexico and will continue to visit every year, and perhaps buy a vacation home near Baja. I don't want to imply that it was a bad experience, because we had a great time and traveled around the country. My point is to try it for awhile if you can to make sure. Maybe take a leave, or do a house sit, or other to really live the day to day life, which is much different than going on vacation. We missed our kids and I missed working! Please don't take this as a negative, but advice only.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

deborahc9133 said:


> My husband and I are back in California after our six month move to Mexico. We decided that we do not like being expats, but gave it a go. Don't get me wrong-I love Mexico and will continue to visit every year, and perhaps buy a vacation home near Baja. I don't want to imply that it was a bad experience, because we had a great time and traveled around the country. My point is to try it for awhile if you can to make sure. Maybe take a leave, or do a house sit, or other to really live the day to day life, which is much different than going on vacation. We missed our kids and I missed working! Please don't take this as a negative, but advice only.


Thanks for posting. You are an example of the reason many of us encourage newcomers to be careful about making permanent commitments (like buying a house) until after they have tried it for awhile.


----------



## sandcruiser (Sep 8, 2014)

Having lived in a resort town for ten years, we developed an unspoken "rule": for the first year that new folks lived in town, they were in a nebulous zone between tourist and resident. It's a bit like self-defense for the expatriate community.

The unfortunate side-effect is that sometimes people feel like the community is polite, but unfriendly. That happens.

The folks who I've seen enjoy "the big move" the most are people who visit a few times, to the community where they plan to live, before they take the plunge. That way they integrate faster once they do start living there, and are less likely to be overwhelmed by novelty.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations for making the right decision for you, and glad to hear that you still plan future visits to Mexico.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Everyone is different, many people think or dream of retirement but are really not ready, for some others the drem brought expectations that could not be met when they got here.

We did not plan to move to Mexico but quit our Jobs in our mid fifties, staying in California where we lived was not an option , our house keepers talked t us about retiring in Oaxaca, which reminded me I had enjoyed visiting, I came down for a week, bought a house, moved down and have been here for 13 years happy as can be.
No regrets and absolutely no plans to ever move back to the States. Everyone is different.

CITLALI sorry posted under husband´s handle...


----------

